# A Daniel Boone lesson...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

On a resent Daniel Boone show, one of my favorites by the way, he opens up the fort do to a weather event, early heavy winter snow, soon the fort was crowded and everybody was concern about the supply situation, Boone called for rationing and organize hunting parties, many complain that they would not share because they had brought more food than others, many fights ensued and they even wanted to kick out a Indian couple that had been let in by Boone ,the female was expecting a child ,human nature at its best. This old show clearly shows what a situation can go from bad to worst under a clearly possible event, human nature is never written down and even our closes relatives can turn on us in a second. I can see why many preppers fear a group setting or even exposing their preps to others. The show even has a Mad Max scenario were a band of Indians attack the fort, they all most band together to fight and survived ,a possible scenario in today’s world. They survive and make it thru but I learn a lot from this old show.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Boone*



readytogo said:


> On a resent Daniel Boone show, one of my favorites by the way, he opens up the fort do to a weather event, early heavy winter snow, soon the fort was crowded and everybody was concern about the supply situation, Boone called for rationing and organize hunting parties, many complain that they would not share because they had brought more food than others, many fights ensued and they even wanted to kick out a Indian couple that had been let in by Boone ,the female was expecting a child ,human nature at its best. This old show clearly shows what a situation can go from bad to worst under a clearly possible event, human nature is never written down and even our closes relatives can turn on us in a second. I can see why many preppers fear a group setting or even exposing their preps to others. The show even has a Mad Max scenario were a band of Indians attack the fort, they all most band together to fight and survived ,a possible scenario in today's world. They survive and make it thru but I learn a lot from this old show.


I have a very good biography on Daniel Boone.

He was a Quaker.

He wore black buckskins and a black felt hat .

He said these colors were very easy to hide in the woods.

Daniel only killed two men. One was Wildcat. He was the same Indian who killed Boone's son , two years earlier and the other was one of the Indians who kidnaped his daughter Jemima .

He never wore a coonskin cap.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillM said:


> I have a very good biography on Daniel Boone.
> 
> He was a Quaker.
> 
> ...


I never knew he was a Quaker. I used to watch the show when I was a kid and remember little of it.


----------

